# Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?



## BauschaumBiber (2. Januar 2016)

Hallo alle zusammen, wollte mal horch ob ihr Fangbücher benutzt und wenn ja, welche ( selbst erstellt oder fertig gekauft) . Ich würde mir gerne einen Überblick verschaffen unter welchen Bedingungen ich welche Fänge verbuchen konnte, damit ich in Zukunft vielleicht in bestimmten Situationen anders reagieren kann. Ich wollte mir ein fertiges Fangbuch zulegen aber ich werde mir evtl lieber ein eigenes mit Exel erstellen. Gibt es vielleicht andere Programme?


----------



## Carsten_ (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

Ich habe mir am Smartphone eine Excel Tabelle bei Google Drive gemacht, darin steht welchen Fisch ich wann, wo, bei welchem Wetter und welchen Ort gefangen habe (...).
Bin selber Anfänger und erhoffe mir auch eventuell mal eine Regelmäßigkeit zu erkennen #6


 Der niederländische Sportfischereiverband hat eine App dafür rausgebracht (die tun was...)... im Playstore (Android) findet man auch das ein oder andere... ich fand ein selbstgemachte Tabelle flexibler und besser.


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

Mit der Ausgabe der Angelberechtigung ist das Fangbuch mit ausgegeben worden. Es ist bei uns bis zum 15. des Folgejahres abzugeben. Das Führen des Buches ist Pflicht und ist vor Angelbeginn auszufüllen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

Ich habe mal etwa 3 Jahre eins benutzt das ich selbst gemacht habe. Hat mir etwas geholfen die Gewässer zu verstehen und gab eine gute Übersicht was man so gefangen hat. Mittlerweile benutze ich sowas aber nicht mehr, da es irgendwann keinen Nutzen mehr bringt, sondern nur noch Arbeit.


----------



## Herman Hummerich (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

Moin Leude! 

Das Thema ist gut! 
Leider muss ich gestehen das ich einfach zu inkonsequent für ein Fangbuch bin! Leider! 

Anderherum  kann ich mir Dinge gut merken und hab dann schon n gutes Gefühl dafür ob was geht oder nicht! 

Das Gefühl zu entwickeln und zu schulen halte ich sowieso für besser 
als Werte zusammenzuzählen ne Summe daraus zu bilden und nachher enttäuscht sein weil doch nichts ging!

In dem Sinne 

HH


----------



## ronram (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

Ich benutze eine selbst erstellte Excel Tabelle. 
Weniger um "äußere Faktoren" (Wetter, etc.) festzuhalten, sondern viel mehr um eine ordentliche Übersicht  zu haben.
Lediglich die Wassertemperatur und den Wasserstand des Rheins halte ich fest.
Mit der Zeit habe ich meine Tabelle immer weiter verfeinert, sodass man am Jahresende eine feine Übersicht hat, wo geangelt wurde, wie lange, welche Fische man gefangen hat, wie viele pro Tag, usw... was einen eben alles interessiert.

Das hat auch erstmal nichts mit einer abzugebenden Fangliste zu tun.
Und vor dem Angeln muss ich an keinem meiner Gewässer irgendetwas eintragen. Ich kann das bequem am Ende der Saison machen .

Ich würde mich da aber auch nicht verrückt machen und akribisch alle möglichen Einflussfaktoren festhalten. Das kostet Zeit und der Nutzen ist fraglich. 
Um halbwegs verlässliche Trends erkennen zu können müsste man schon über eine längere Dauer regelmäßig diverse Werte festhalten.
Aber wer so viel Zeit hat, kann auch einfach die Zeit zum Angeln nutzen. Da kommt sicherlich mehr bei rum.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*



ronram schrieb:


> Ich würde mich da aber auch nicht verrückt machen und akribisch alle möglichen Einflussfaktoren festhalten. Das kostet Zeit und der Nutzen ist fraglich.
> Um halbwegs verlässliche Trends erkennen zu können müsste man schon über eine längere Dauer regelmäßig diverse Werte festhalten.
> Aber wer so viel Zeit hat, kann auch einfach die Zeit zum Angeln nutzen. Da kommt sicherlich mehr bei rum.



Würde ich so unterschreiben.

Habe auch rund 3 Jahre akribisch mit einem Selfmade Excel 
Fangbuch gearbeit..nur um festzustellen,dass das Bauchgefühl oder "einfach mal nur so angeln gehen" oftmals doch was ans Band brachte,obwohl die Buchführung anderes prophezeite.


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Würde ich so unterschreiben.
> 
> Habe auch rund 3 Jahre akribisch mit einem Selfmade Excel
> Fangbuch gearbeit..nur um festzustellen,dass das Bauchgefühl oder "einfach mal nur so angeln gehen" oftmals doch was ans Band brachte,obwohl die Buchführung anderes prophezeite.



#6#6

Die Erfahrung / das Bauchgefühl entscheidet.
Man wird als Angler nie zum ANALysten. ( alles für'n A.... )

Sicherlich kann man verschiedene Sachen statistisch versuchen, aus solchen Programmen rauszufiltern, aber grundsätzlich können Fische kein Excel oder sonstige Tabellenkalkulationsprogramme.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

......und es macht dennoch Spaß. Vorallem wenn das Bauchgefühl von der Statistik bestätigt wird.
Außerdem kann man sich mit den eigenen Fangdaten auch motivieren. Habe schon oft genug geschaut was ging letztes Jahr bei den Bedingungen oder sogar an dem Tag. Bin dann los, was ich ohne natürlich auch, aber eben nicht unbedingt mit dem positiven Gefühl getan hätte und sieh da, es ging erneut was........


----------



## Fr33 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

Ich hab ganz Früher mal ein Fangbuch aka. Excel Liste geführt. Das war in dem Jahr wo ich Zivi war und entsprechend etwas mehr Zeit hatte und mir Regelmäßigkeiten ableiten wollte. Heute bin ich voll Berufstätig und neben den anderem Hobby (Motorrad) wird einfach angeln gegangen wenn es die Zeit zulässt. 

Im Endeffekt bin ich der Meinung, dass man hier die Statistik außer Acht lassen sollte und einfach ans Wasser gehen sollte, wenn es einem passt. Es gibt so viele Unbekannte Variablen, die man gar nicht ableiten kann. Daher einfach Angeln gehen


----------



## thanatos (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

geht noch was ohne Computer :q ;+
 in jungen Jahren hab ich mal ein paar Jahre ein Büchlein geführt ,ein paar Linien mit Stift und Lineal zu ziehen war gar nicht so schwer #d
 Datum ,Zeit,Wetter,Gewässer,Köder und Fisch -oder auch nicht |gr:
 Hab dann aber feststellen müssen das es ganz interessant ist aber ansonsten praktisch wertlos  
 Verdammt -man hat viel zu viel Schneidertage |bigeyes
 Ein Fangbuch führe ich nur wenn es vorgeschrieben ist,aber da werden nur die Fische eingetragen die auch mitgenommen werden.


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

Danke fürs erinnern.  Ich muss noch einige Fänge für die vom Verein betreuten Löcher erschwindeln. Wegen dem Besatz und so. Obwohl ich es für total schwachsinnig halte.


----------



## Mollebulle (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

Bodensee: 
Angelerlaubnis  gibt es  n u r     mit Fangbuch welches bei jeder Angeltour mitzuführen und auszufüllen  ist (auch wenn nix gefangen wird) -dann eben nur das Datum-
das wird bei jeder Kontrolle verlangt/überprüft !!! |znaika:
.
das Fangbuch ist Ende Jahr wieder abzugeben, wobei vom Angler eine Statistik auszufüllen ist.Es muß die Anzahl und das Gewicht der jeweiligen (gefangenen) Fischart ausgerechnet und eingetragen sein. :c


----------



## sprogoe (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

Ich benutze immer eine Angelrute, mit ´nem "Fangbuch" habe ich es noch nicht versucht.

Wenn man für sich persönlich solche Aufzeichnungen macht, ist es ja noch okay, aber es wird doch nirgendwo mehr gelogen, wie in solchen Fangstatistiken, die dem Verein oder einer Angelscheinausgabestelle zurück gegeben werden müssen. 
Bei einigen Fischarten werden die Fanglimits überschritten; also gibt man weniger an. Bei den Arten, wo das Limit nicht erreicht wurde, wird mehr angegeben; in der Hoffnung; daß der nächste Besatz höher ausfällt.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Ich habe mir am Smartphone eine Excel Tabelle bei Google Drive gemacht, darin steht welchen Fisch ich wann, wo, bei welchem Wetter und welchen Ort gefangen habe (...).
> Bin selber Anfänger und erhoffe mir auch eventuell mal eine Regelmäßigkeit zu erkennen #6
> 
> Hallo Carsten,
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

Ich "führe" die vom Bewirtschafter verlangte Liste, ein persönliches Fangbuch habe ich nach einem knapp 2-jährigen Versuch in meiner Jugend aufgegeben..

Brachte mir persönlich nix...


----------



## bacalo (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

Nein, lediglich herausragende Fangerlebnisse werden dokumentiert; mit Wetter, Luftdruck, Wasserstand und -sichtigkeit, Angelplatz, Köder.


----------



## exil-dithschi (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*



ronram schrieb:


> Ich würde mich da aber auch nicht verrückt machen und akribisch alle möglichen Einflussfaktoren festhalten. Das kostet Zeit und der Nutzen ist fraglich.
> Um halbwegs verlässliche Trends erkennen zu können müsste man schon über eine längere Dauer regelmäßig diverse Werte festhalten.
> Aber wer so viel Zeit hat, kann auch einfach die Zeit zum Angeln nutzen. Da kommt sicherlich mehr bei rum.


naja, so viel zeit geht ja nun dafür auch nicht drauf.
letztlich ist aber für die meisten ein umfangreiches fangbuch völlig überflüssig, da man eh´ dann angeln gehen muß wie´s der terminkalender vorgibt.


----------



## Lazarus (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

Mein Fangbuch führe ich recht penibel. Allerdings nicht, um aus den erfassten Daten abzuleiten, ob heute ein guter Angeltag ist oder nicht, sondern zur eigenen Erinnerung und natürlich weil ich damit die Fanglisten für den Verein zum Jahresende schnell und einfach ausfüllen kann.
Hin und wieder nehme ich ein Foto mit rein, sei es vom Angelplatz oder von einem interessanten Fisch. 

Bereits in der Jugend habe ich das so gehalten, damals natürlich noch auf Papier. Seinerzeit hatte ich mir ein Formular gezeichnet und in einer Druckerei ein paar hundert Stück davon drucken lassen, damit ich sie nur noch ausfüllen musste.
Als ich den Ordner vor ein paar Jahren zufällig auf dem Dachboden wiederentdeckt habe, war ich schon erstaunt, dass die früher viel besseren Fänge gar nicht so reichlich waren, wie mein Gedächtnis immer behauptet hat.

Mein Fangbuch habe ich mit Filemaker erstellt, weil Excel einfach zu unflexibel ist, wenn es um das Einbinden von Bildern geht. Wenn es nur um die reine Statistik geht, ist Excel dagegen Klasse.

Was mir gar nicht gefällt, sind die cloudbasierten Fangbücher die man (kostenlos) im Netz findet. Die sind zwar einerseits praktisch, weil man die Daten gleich am Wasser via Smartphone eingeben kann. Ob diese Fangbücher aber nach 20 Jahren noch immer verfügbar sind, darf man bezweifeln. Hat der Betreiber mal keine Lust mehr, sind die erfassten Daten weg.
Eine vernünftige Exportfunktion, um die eigenen Daten dauerhaft auf dem Rechner Zuhause archivieren zu können habe ich leider bei keinem dieser Systeme gefunden.


----------



## Carsten_ (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

Sehr interessant was ihr berichtet...
 ...eine Zeit lang werde ich es wohl weiter führen.
 Mit den verpflichteten Fanglisten habe ich persönlich kein Problem, werden wahrheitsgetreu ausgefüllt und zurückgesendet. Danach wird der Verein wohl hoffentlich entscheiden wie der See zu bewirtschaften ist.

 Gruß
 Carsten


----------



## phirania (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

Früher auch eins geführt.
Aber bei der menge an Gewässern die ich zur Zeit beangle,würde das schon ein sehr dickes Buch werden.


----------



## ewigerSchneider (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

Habe mir gestern mal das Fangbuch eines Kollegen angeschaut. Der ist allerdings absoluter Profiangler, soll heißen er fischt in einer Liga mit den Kollegen die eigene Rutenserien rausbringen, auf den DVDs sind etc.
Also allein die Tatsache, dass ein extrem erfolgreicher Angler ein Fangbuch führt könnte man als Hinweis nehmen, dass es kein überflüssiger Kram ist.
Zum Jahresende gab es dann eine Auswertung: >120 Ü40 Barsche im letzten Jahr, mit einigen Spitzen in regelmäßigen Abständen... wir haben dann noch mal 20 Minuten gerätselt wo diese Spitzen herkommen, bis uns durch Zufall auffiel, dass das immer Vollmondphasen waren.
Also diese Tatsache kam nur durch ein Fangbuch heraus. 2016 wird also ein proof-of-concept-Jahr, ob es vielleicht daran lag, dass er bei Vollmond länger am Wasser war, ob man das auf andere Gewässer übertragen kann, etc.

Ich werde dieses Jahr bestimmt Fangbuch führen


----------



## Mollebulle (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

Na, jetzt habe ich aber ein Verständnisproblem:#c
.
Fangbuch bei diesem Profi als pers. Nachweis für gefangene (und evtl. releaste Fische)
oder 
Fangbuch für "entnommene/behaltene" Fische zum Nachweis gegenüber eines Gewässerpächtes um ggf. eine Quote bzw. Limit einzuhalten. |kopfkrat


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dir aus den Aufzeichnungen Rückschlüsse über das Beißverhalten erhoffst - sinnlos. (ich bin hartnäckig, ich brauchte zehn Jahre zu der Erkenntnis, daß es keine gab.)



Sehe ich genauso,wer seine Angeltage hinsichtlich div.Wettermerkmale,Trübung des Gewässers,Brut-/Kleinfischaktivität etc. mal genau verfolgt wird eh merken,das nahezu kein Tag dem anderen zu 100% gleicht.

Und genau diese minimalen(und unbeeinflussbaren) Nuancen,machen m.M.n.aus  penibler Buchführung letztendlich nur Zeitintensive aber brotlose Kunst ohne effektiven
Mehrfangwert..die 20 min.pro Angeltag zum niedertippen der einstigen Detailverliebtheit,hänge ich jetzt lieber an jeden Angeltag dran.Bringt meist mehr.


Gibt am Jahresende nur die vorgeschriebene Fangstatistik mit
Eintrag entnommener Fänge..Ende
im Gelände.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

Hallo Mollebulle,

ich glaube der Threadstarter meinte ein Fangbuch um daraus nach einiger Zeit Rückschlüsse für ein erfolgreicheres Angeln ziehen zu können.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Danke fürs erinnern.  Ich muss noch einige Fänge für die vom Verein betreuten Löcher erschwindeln. Wegen dem Besatz und so. Obwohl ich es für total schwachsinnig halte.



So schauts aus. Die Liste für den Rhein gebe leer ab. In die Liste für den Verein kommen ein paar Einträge, damit eben auch was drinsteht.

Wozu sollte ich mir auch noch eine eigene Liste führen? Bin ich Angler, oder Buchhalter!? Ich gehe angeln wenn ich dazu Lust und Zeit habe und da beissen die Fische, wenn sie Lust und Zeit haben. Wozu das alles mit Daten verbrämen, die am Ende eh keinen sittlichen Nährwert haben!? An die Umstände von besonderen Fischen erinnert man sich sowieso von alleine.


----------



## Mollebulle (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Mollebulle,
> 
> ich glaube der Threadstarter meinte ein Fangbuch um daraus nach einiger Zeit Rückschlüsse für ein erfolgreicheres Angeln ziehen zu können.
> 
> ...



Hatte ich eigentlich auch so "befürchtet"
.
also    i c h   würde "freiwillig" nie ein Fangbuch führen, - das hält doch nur vom angeln ab, :m
und abgesehen davon; wenn ich was fange, ist das meist ne "nasse Sache" und die Papierblätter in meinem (Muß-) Fangbuch sehen auch entsprechend aus .....  #t


----------



## ewigerSchneider (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

Hallo Mollebulle,

ich meinte ein Fangbuch zur eigenen Statistik.


----------



## Eggi 1 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

Ob jemand ein Fangbuch für die eigene Statistik führt, kann ja jeder
für sich entscheiden. 
Ich jedenfalls habe vor ca. 15 Jahren folgende Liste im Internet gefunden,
die ich regelmäßig ausfülle.
Kennt die jemand zufällig und weiß wo diese herstammt?
Ich finde die gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## BauschaumBiber (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

Ich erhoffe mir auch ein paar Daten über die Effektivität des anfüttern und evtl eine Statistik über die Menge und Größe der Fische,  im Vergleich zu den kommenden Jahren.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*



> So schauts aus. Die Liste für den Rhein gebe leer ab. In die Liste für den Verein kommen ein paar Einträge, damit eben auch was drinsteht.


Ich habe am Sonntag Angelkartenausgabe im Vereinsheim, wo ich auch immer die letztjährige Fangliste abzuliefern habe.
Diese fülle ich zumeist kurz davor aus, immer so ungefähr auch das was ich übers Jahr gefangen habe und dass ist sehr überschaubar!
Der größte Posten immer die Köfis, ansonsten lasse ich inzwischen fast alle Hechte wieder schwimmen, nur die Waller sind immer fällig.
Weil ich dieses ausfüllen der Liste auch auch schon mal im Auto sitzend, vorm Vereinsheim mache, ist mir vor ein paar Jahren der Fehler unterlaufen, dass ich einen 19 Pfünder Hecht mal mit der Kilogrammbezeichnung gepusht habe.
Der Effekt war köstlich, meinem Gerhard (Liegeplatznachbar) glubschten 
förmlich die Augen raus, als er wie immer einen neugierigen Blick auf meine Liste warf!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

Offizielle Listen sind das eine (mehr oder weniger glaubwürdig, ums mal vorsichtig auszudrücken. Die einen schreiben mehr Fisch rein, als sie fangen, weil sie meinen, dann wird mehr besetzt, wenn viel rausgefangen wurde. Die anderen schreiben weniger rein als sie fangen, weil sie meinen, wenn wenig gefangen wurde, muss mehr besetzt werden..)..

Aber hier gehts ja, so wie ich das verstanden habe, um persönliche Fanglisten mit Fangort, Begleitumständen etc., nicht um weniger oder weniger zusammen gelogene offizielle Listen/Fangbücher.

Oder peile ich das falsch?


----------



## Andal (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*



BauschaumBiber schrieb:


> Ich erhoffe mir auch ein paar Daten über die Effektivität des anfüttern und evtl eine Statistik über die Menge und Größe der Fische,  im Vergleich zu den kommenden Jahren.



Probiers einfach aus. Aber ich gehe beinahe jede Wette ein, dass du zu der gleichen Erkenntnis kommen wirst, wie zahllose Angler vor dir. Am Ende ist es bloß eine Weissagerei aus dem Kaffeesatz. :m


----------



## BauschaumBiber (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

Ganz genau Thomas9904 , ich erhoffe mir ein paar Daten die auf meine umliegenden Gewässer passen. Im schlimmsten Fall kann die Nachwelt sehen was für ein schlechter angler ich war ;-P


----------



## b.enni (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

Moin,

ich hatte mehrere Jahre eine Datenbank via Microsoft Access erstellt. Somit kann man individuelle Abfragen erstellen und gute Schlüsse zu den günstigen Angelbedingung ziehen. Leider fehlte auch mir die Konsequenz dies über das ganze Jahr durchzuziehen.
Jedoch finde ich die Datenbank für ein Fangbuch besser geeignet als eine Excel-Tabelle.

Gruß


----------



## vermesser (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

Mir gehts wie der Mehrheit hier: Ich habe das mal eine Zeitlang gemacht, als ich mehr Zeit hatte. Aber die Erkenntnisse daraus sind überschaubar bis nutzlos...man kann nicht alle Faktoren erfassen und den Zufall nicht ausschalten.

Insofern geh ich immer angeln, wann ich kann...manchmal mit Erfolg, manchmal nicht.

Was unabhängig von den scheinbaren Rahmenbedingungen immer hilft, ist Motivation...klingt doof, ist aber so. Wenn ich nur Zeit, aber keinen richtigen Bock habe, geh ich nicht los...kommt selten bis nie was bei raus, weil ich zu faul bin, dann unbequeme weite Wege zu gehen, jeden Wurf vernünftig zu fischen, Köder zu wechseln etc...sondern nur stumpf die Zeit abreisse.

Andererseits kann eine motivierte knappe Stunde zu Traumfischen verhelfen.

Was ich sagen will..geh angeln, wenn du kannst und willst...Erfolge kommen dann schon von ganz allein.


----------



## bootszander (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

Vermesser hat recht, geh angeln wenn du kannst und willst.
Ein fangbuch nutzt dem besatz.
Aber nicht um mehr fangen zu können.
Natürlich wollte auch ich damit meine fänge verbessern aber damit ging es mir wie allen anderen auch.
Nein, nach 50 angeljahren habe ich festgestellt, es zählt einzig und alleine nur die erfahrung. 
Heute weiß ich wann ich zum angeln gehe, zu welcher stelle, mit welchem systehm und auf welchen fisch.
Jemanden dieses beibringen zu wollen ist nahezu unmöglich.
Aber alte hasen sagen, heute angeln, nein vieleicht morgen.


----------



## Brummel (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

@Vermesser#6,

man muss ja hier in DAFV-Gewässern und im Nationalpark an der Oder sowieso Fangnachweise ausfüllen. 
Aber ein Fangbuch für mich zu führen hab ich gelassen, führt imO zu nichts außer Zeitverschwendung .


----------



## vermesser (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

Ja na das Ding vom DAV führe ich auch, wenn ich was entnehme. Das sind aber nicht alle Fische, die ich fange.


----------



## Brummel (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

@Vermesser,

aha :q, richtig so, genau sowas kommt bei raus wenn sich irgendwelche "Schreibtisch-Naturschützer" solchen MIST ausdenken. #6
Ich zweifel auch dran daß die Fangmeldungen für den DAV zu einem vernünftigen Besatz führen.
Alles nur Schikane um die Angler noch mehr zu "kontrollieren", obwohl viel mehr geht ja nicht mehr. |bigeyes


----------



## vermesser (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

Na da steht nicht drin, dass ich gefangene, aber nicht entnommene Fische aufführen muss.

Ich fange im Jahr bestimmt hunderte Barsche, von denen vielleicht 20 mitkommen...genauso wie dutzende Hechte, bei denen mal ein oder zwei nach Bedarf mitkommen.

Wie soll das Fangbuch das abbilden??


----------



## Brummel (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

Meine Rede, nur Zettelwirtschaft, um es mal extrem untertrieben auszudrücken.
Für sowas gibts andere Ausdrücke, aber die behalte ich lieber für mich.


----------



## bootszander (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

Nichts gegen ein richtig geführtes fangbuch.
Es sagt vieles aus.
Wieviel angler gehen auf diesen oder jenen fisch.
Wieviel wurden entnommen 
(und nur diese sollten auch eingetragen werden.)
Welcher bestand an den verschiedenen fischarten ist im wasser.
Was sollte nachbesetzt werden. usw.
Nur hält sich auch jeder daran? Genau diese meinung vertrete ich leider nicht.
Die wenig fangen, dichten was dazu um gute angler zu sein.
Und die zu viel fangen wollen nicht auffallen.
Nun könnte man wider sagen nehmen wir einfach von jedem die hälfte und dann kommen wir hin???
Wir sehen schon, ein fangbuch was abgegeben werden muss z.b. am rhein sagt im grunde auch nicht viel aus?
Und ein fangbuch für sich selbst, der betrügt nur sich selbst?
Daher halte ich von fangbücheren auch nicht viel.


----------



## Brummel (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benutzt ihr ein Fangbuch?*

Angelei ist Erfahrung und Enttäuschung gleichermaßen, jedenfalls in den meisten Gegenden "Deutschlands".
Das einzige nachvollziehbare Argument für ein Fangbuch sehe ich beim DAV-Fangnachweis, nur kann das auch das nur funktionieren wenn wirklich nach danach besetzt wird !
Denn dazu soll es aussagegemäß dienen, nur wird das nicht so gehandhabt!
Was ich für wirklich "dünnschissverdächtig" halte sind diese Zettel die man ausfüllen muss wenn man im Nationalpark angelt, jeder Fisch, ob noch so klein oder selten oder häufig muß festgehalten werden ?? Senke oder Angel, egal !!


----------

